# Random Duck Calls



## ghost1066 (Jan 2, 2014)

Here are pics of some duck calls I have done. Some are mallard and some are wood duck. Couple of cherry burls, a mulberry, tamboti, figured walnut and rosewood.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice group of calls !


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Have you got very many "random ducks" with those random duck calls?


----------

